# EEA 2 Payslips



## zedeldesire (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello wonderful people,

I have just applied for EEA 2, sent the application package to UKBA.
I and my EU fiancee (Unmarried partner) came to the UK 3 months ago. I am currently under a 6 months EEA Familly member visa.
My concern is about her payslips. I have provided 2 recent payslips of my EU fiancee ( monthly payslips) to the UKBA, however they are not original as the company where she works send them their payslip via email. We also send them the original of her employment contract.
During 2 months, We have been putting pressure on the company to find us the originals. They finally sent us one original copy out of 2, after UKBA received my application.
These are the documents that i have submitted:
- EEA2 Application form
- 2 copies of her recent payslips (monthly payslips)
- Original copy of employment contract
- 1 original copy of Bank statement ( we have a joint account- it shows our address )
- My passport and her ID 



Questions :
1- Should i send to the UKBA the copy of the original payslip as an additional document ?
2- Do i have to add photos taken together, flight tickets, trips ....... ? (supposing that i have already convinced UKBA that we are in relationship is akin to marriage- FP visa).
3- Can you still send additional documents while application being processed ?
4- Can you provide an email or a UKBA phone number for information regarding applications.

Thank you for your support


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, no need to send any more. Just wait for their reply.


----------



## zedeldesire (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you very much Joppa. 
According to your experience, do you know anyone having been his application rejected for sending a photocopy of payslips?

I have read on this forum as well as on UKBA website that the COA with mention ''allowed to work'' might not be given to unmarried partner ..I am currently working and i am afraid stop working, if i do not receive COA with right to work.
Is that applied when the unmarried partner came to the UK with the 6 months family permit ?

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Copies should ideally be stamped and signed by employer or accompanied by a letter authenticating them. 
What it may say on COA is anyone's guess. Sometimes it says you can work, sometimes you can't.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Copies should ideally be stamped and signed by employer or accompanied by a letter authenticating them.
> What it may say on COA is anyone's guess. Sometimes it says you can work, sometimes you can't.


I arrived UK on EEA FP (unmarried partner) on 10th June and I sent my EEA2 application on 29th July where I had to pay GBP 55.00. They sent me a COA after 2 weeks that they cannot confirm my right to work. Does this mean I cannot apply for any job at all?

I had an interview with an employer on 20th June and they were very interested to hire me until they asked about my visa status. I told them I am on family permit at the moment and about to apply for a residence card. They told me that they do not want to hire someone only to find out later that the person is not eligible to work in the UK. So, it was a clear refusal. I lost my confidence to apply for a job because of that. I am really confused and dont know what to do now. Im still waiting for news from home office until now.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

zedeldesire said:


> I am currently working and i am afraid stop working, if i do not receive COA with right to work.



zedeldesire, I am happy to hear that you were able to obtain a job right away. My case is the opposite and it is quite frustrating for me right now. 

I'd like to ask if you dont mind, when you applied for a job, did the employer asked you about your visa status? 

Because when I applied for a job I was asked about it and got rejected. Now, there are jobs that I really want to apply for but Im scared I will get rejected again. I also read news of people getting caught working without a permit and gets deported or something.


----------



## zedeldesire (Jun 21, 2013)

buttercup81, to be honnest i have lost many job offers due to the visa. Recruitment agencies will not give you a full time employment. Your best bet would be applying for temporary job through agencies like bluearrow, mainline ...... 

I do not understand why your COA does not have the mention '' right to work'' . The 6 months FP visa allow you to work even after it expires as long as your EU partner works.
Which documents did you send along with your application ? How long did it take to get your COA ? Did they send you back your passport ?

Cheers


----------



## zedeldesire (Jun 21, 2013)

Could you please tell me what it written on your COA ? Does it say you are not allow to work ?


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

zedeldesire said:


> Could you please tell me what it written on your COA ? Does it say you are not allow to work ?


I received the letter 12 August and here's what's written exactly:

Thank you for your application of 29 July 2013 for a residence card.

We will make a decision on the application as soon as we can and, in any event, within the next 6 months.

Please do not telephone or make enquiries about the progress of the application before you hear from us unless a passport or other document is needed urgently, as this diverts resources from making decisions. If you need to contact us by telephone please use the number on this letter. (but no number anywhere on the letter)

We advise you not to make any non urgent travel plans until we have decided your application and returned your passport(s) or travel document(s).

At this stage we are unable to confirm your right to work in the United Kingdom. This will depend on the outcome of the application. The enclosed Questions and Answer sheet provides more information about employment rights.


Yours sincerely,

Data Proc TM Liverpool 1


QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS

Q: Why are you unable to confirm my right to work in the UK whilst my application is being considered?

A: We are unable to confirm eligibility to take or continue in employment in the UK where:

i. The applicant is seeking to remain in order to provide day-to-day care for an EU citizen child who is exercising EU free movement rights in the UK as a sufficient person.

ii. The applicant is the unmarried partner or an extended family member (for example the brother or sister) of an EU citizen who is exercising the EU free movement rights in the UK

iii. The applicant has not provided satisfactory evidence of his or her identity or of his relationship to an EU citizen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here are the documents I submitted:

1.	Application
1.1. Application form with 2 passport size pictures
1.2. Original passports (2)
1.3.	My certificate of no marriage registration
1.4. My birth certificate
1.5. My partner’s birth certificate
1.6. IELTS Certificate

2.	Evidence of the Relationship
2.1.	Letters
2.1.1.	Application cover letters describing our relationship (used for EEA FP Application while in Bahrain)
2.1.2.	Invitation letter from my partner (used for EEA FP Application while in Bahrain)
2.1.3.	Letter of support from my partner’s parents (used for EEA FP Application while in Bahrain)
2.1.4. Letter of support from friends/employer (used for EEA FP Application while in Bahrain)


2.2. Accommodation
2.2.1.	Tenancy Agreement – UK Apartment 
2.2.2.	Council Tax billing statement / Electric billing statement (UK)
2.2.3. Employer Confirmation of Residency while in Bahrain
2.2.4.	My CPR Report for address reference while in Bahrain
2.2.5.	My partner’s CPR Report for address reference while in Bahrain
2.2.6.	My hospital record confirming residence address while in Bahrain
2.2.7. Online purchase receipts
2.2.8. Email from the hospital both addressed to us
2.2.9.	Online statement for broadband internet subscription


2.3. Travel
2.3.1.	Travel insurance that are both under our names
2.3.2.	Travel tickets


2.4. Communication
2.4.1.	Skype call history from November 2012 – May 2013
2.4.2.	Tango call history from April 2013 – May 2013
2.4.3.	Whats App chat history from February 2013 – May 2013
2.4.4.	Facebook messages
2.4.5.	Greeting cards
2.4.6.	Email conversation with my partner’s parents

2.5. Photographs

3.	Finances
3.1.	Employment certificate and contract of my partner
3.2.	Eight months payslip of my partner and P60
3.3. Joint Bank Account Certificate (UK and Bahrain(previous) accounts)
3.4. Copy of bank statement – Joint account
3.5.	Halifax bank account statement


My partner and I have been together for 3 years and 5 months to be exact under one roof. I dont know what is not clear to them but we have all the documents to prove it. Even our residency in Bahrain was submitted in the application. Every document that I used to apply for Family Permit, I included in my residence card application plus the electric bills and council tax statements and our UK bank accounts all both under our names. I dont see where the problem is.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

zedeldesire said:


> buttercup81, to be honnest i have lost many job offers due to the visa. Recruitment agencies will not give you a full time employment. Your best bet would be applying for temporary job through agencies like bluearrow, mainline ......
> 
> I do not understand why your COA does not have the mention '' right to work'' . The 6 months FP visa allow you to work even after it expires as long as your EU partner works.
> Which documents did you send along with your application ? How long did it take to get your COA ? Did they send you back your passport ?
> ...



Have you received any reply for your application? No they didnt send our passports back. No news since the past 3 mos. Today, I received a call from a head hunter saying he is very interested in my CV and sees me as an excellent candidate and has good opportunities for me. Should I go ahead for an interview or will it get me in trouble if I do?


----------



## zedeldesire (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi buttercup81

Is the a part of the letter you received from UKBA ? Or did you find it in UKBA FAQ ?

''QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS

Q: Why are you unable to confirm my right to work in the UK whilst my application is being considered?

A: We are unable to confirm eligibility to take or continue in employment in the UK where:

i. The applicant is seeking to remain in order to provide day-to-day care for an EU citizen child who is exercising EU free movement rights in the UK as a sufficient person.

ii. The applicant is the unmarried partner or an extended family member (for example the brother or sister) of an EU citizen who is exercising the EU free movement rights in the UK

iii. The applicant has not provided satisfactory evidence of his or her identity or of his relationship to an EU citizen. ''

If not a part of the letter, i would consider that you can accept employment in the UK. My understanding of the EU regulations in this matter is that getting a EEA Family member visa to enter the UK is a proof that UKBA has no doubt that you are a family member of your EU partner. 
It also say that you do even need to apply for residency card to live and work in the UK as long as your partner is exercising treat of rights ( employed, student.......) You should ask your EU partner to submit a complain to HO and or SOLVIT, you might want to contact your MP.
If you COA does not state neither ''right to work'', nor ''uneligible to work'', i will advise you to go to that interview as your EEA visa is still valid. Employer will hire you rather recruitment agency ( for a permanent position ).

You have gather much more documents than i did. I am bit worry.

What i gather was bank statements ( joint accounts), her payslips, employment contract passports, As my understanding what matter at this point is whether my EU parter is exercising treat of rights or not, as i have already proven that our relationship is akin to marriage.

Here are few questions :
- I have received a letter from UKBA few 2 days after they received my application. Is that COA ? Do you have a mention '' Certificate of Application'' on your letter.
- Have you been refused FP visa in the past ?
- Have you tried to call or email them ?

Cheers


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

zedeldesire said:


> Hi buttercup81
> 
> Is the a part of the letter you received from UKBA ? Or did you find it in UKBA FAQ ?
> 
> ...



The Q&A is all part of the letter. It is attached in the same sheet of paper of the COA. Right after the letter below it is the Q&A. I am just really sad because I didnt expect this. 

The letter that you receive 2 days after submitting the application is just a confirmation of receipt of your documents. You will receive another letter that states Certificate of Application (in capital letters) with a case ID number. 

They already said not to contact them unless its over 6 mos and I dont hear back from them. Im afraid that if I try to contact them it will cause more harm in my application.

My first application for FP was rejected due to insufficient evidence. Then my second attempt was approved in as short as 4 days. I hope its not a contributing factor. I have sent all the documents we have which I think is more than enough. I hope this has nothing to do with me being and Asian.

You are right, in the UKBA website, they mentioned that you do not need to apply for RC but they encourage you to apply to confirm your residency. Which means even if I am an unmarried partner of an EEA national, I have the right to secure employment and have equal rights as the married partner.

I was advised to have my partner contact EURO Desk to verify and get confirmation of my legal rights here in the UK.

I think you have given enough documents. My partner and I are concerned that maybe we have provided too much information to them which is making them press harder on my application


----------

